# AIWA Compact disc stereo sistem Model Nº CX-Z590LH



## Martinez10 (Jul 25, 2013)

Estimados amigos desearia obtener información tècnica del Sistema Estereo disco compacto marca AIWA Mod:CX-Z590LH.
Manual de uso y circuito electronico. Desde ya les quedo muy agradecido. ...


----------



## osotronico (Jul 25, 2013)

hola amigo, aca podras encontrar lo que necesitas.

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/equipment_mfg/aiwa_32.html
http://www.clubdediagramas.com/etiquetas/buscar.php?tags=audio&p=54


----------

